# Kennel cough and no escape!



## Specman (Jun 14, 2012)

My son adopted a mixed bread 1 year old last Saturday and we just discovered that the new dog has kennel cough and some other intestinal bacteria. He has been to the vet and is on medication. Our vet told us to keep them apart and not share water or food. That would have good to know three days ago!

So I guess I just need to keep an eye on my boy and look out for any symptoms. It seems like a infected dog needs to be quarantined for about three weeks! That would be bad for trips to the dog park. 

Also I have an appointment to have Max groomed this weekend. If he is symptom free, am I OK to go ahead with that? He is already overdue.

I tried to talk my son who is 22 from getting another dog for the household but to no avail. A topic for another discussion!!!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Kennel Cough (Bordetella) is highly contagious. If they were together the first three days and are living under the same roof, I will be shocked if the other dog does not get it. I would not take the dog to the groomer until the incubation period is over.


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

The good news is that, other than seriously affecting yr routine for two or three weeks, KC is not the end of the world. 

Deal with the parasites separately, with yr vet, but don't take either of the dogs anywhere there is the potential of other canine traffic. As Cherie says, it's highly contagious!

Give them cough syrup for the cough, chicken soup for their souls, and they'll be fine inside of a month!


----------



## Specman (Jun 14, 2012)

That's what I was afraid of and my son dog is a mixed *"breed"* and not whole wheat!

Thanks


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Specman said:


> That's what I was afraid of and my son dog is a mixed *"breed"* and not whole wheat!
> 
> Thanks


LOL!! We understood!


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 28, 2011)

Yeah unfortunately Max will probably end up getting it, KC is very contagious. The good thing is, its very similar to our common cold, so not at all "dangerous" really, although in old or very young dogs it can turn into pneumonia. Definitely do not take him to the groomer, even if he doesn't have any symptoms, as he could be carrying. A few months ago we had someone bring in their dog who had had KC. Mom thought it would be fine since he wasn't coughing. Wrong! Even though he was in the shop for literally 5-10 minutes, almost all of our personal dogs got it. They hadn't even come in contact with him either. Trev brought it home to my other 3 (at the time.) So yep, I had 4 dogs who sounded like they were about to hack up a lung. As CB said, cough syrup is great. We gave them a dose of Robitussin every I think 4 hrs, it helped immensely. They were more comfortable and we could sleep!


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

Yeah, it is the kind thing to do to keep them away from other dogs for a while. Around here, you can't even take them to a groomer, boarding or daycare without proof of full vaccinations including KC. The daycare closest to us doesn't even take dogs that haven't taken basic obedience, or dogs that are intact!


----------



## Specman (Jun 14, 2012)

One bright spot is that I checked Max's immunization records last night and his breeder did vaccinate him for Bordetella in March. So there may be a chance that he comes through OK. Gigi our new little girl is doing much better now that she is on meds. Max is dying to have a romp with her.


----------



## bura4 (Jul 25, 2010)

My Igor was vaccinated against Bordatella in July and yet he brought it from the obedience seminar we went to two weeks ago. Poor guy!! Hate to see him cough so badly... Otherwise he is fine, playful and all. We didn't even skip our training sessions - except I keep him confined to our garden not to spread that nasty bug around...


----------

